# Are Low Carb Diets The Best Way To Lose Body Fat?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

These days, the carbohydrate issue seems to be the burning question on the minds of nearly everyone who is interested in getting leaner.It???s no wonder why there’s such a buzz about these diets: everywhere you look lately there are low carb bars, low carb drinks, low carb meal replacements, low carb frozen dinners and so [...]

*Read More...*


----------

